# Metallic Foil Ceilings



## FoilEffects

Here are some of the metallic foil ceilings that I have done in my last job.


----------



## JNLP

Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## Purdygirl

What exactly is this foil you speak of? 

Is it like gold leaf, only foil? Is it some kind of glazing method with metallic glaze? I'll bet you're ready to move onto the next job!!!


----------



## FoilEffects

Yes I am very glad to be off the job as it seemed like a damn century that I was there.

Metallic foil is a form of aluminum foil but much much thinner. The color this aluminum foil and then apply it to a thin layer of plastic with a wax so that it is protected until application.
You apply foil using a product called Wunda Size with a whizz roller and allow it to go clear once clear you apply the foil and brush it in and then pull off the plastic.

To see a step by step you can go to:
http://www.foileffects.net/Foil_Application.html

My website http://www.foileffects.net has a gallery with about 30 pics of foil up in different applications.


----------



## qdslse

I love foils. Did this finish in a foyer. Applied foils here and there first then Versiplast over, then color blend. Great finish. 

Will be doing a silver hologram ceiling soon. Can't get enough of 'em.

Versiplast is a great multi purpose plaster. You can get it at fauxbykathy.com (Chicago Institute of Fine Finishes)
Laurie


----------



## FoilEffects

How is Chicago? I am from Ottawa Illinois right outside of Naperville and Joilet but now live down in Florida. So you like Versaplast huh? Have you tried Adicolors Stone FX? Much better product and colors much better and you can get controllable cracks. I am pretty sure that KC sells that as well.

Below is an antique bronze finish that I do over raised wallpaper.

Rob


----------



## qdslse

Hey Rob, Chicago is just fine, right now the weather is awesome, cool and brezzy. I suppose it will get too hot before too long. I know where Aurora is, I'm from the far south suburbs, close to Ind and Will county.

Nice job on the raised wallpaper. I absolutely love what you are doing with the foils. Never used adicolor anything but Glacis, love that flat glaze, not for everything but it has its place.

Never tried to crack Versiplast. If I do a crackle I'll use Kathy's Bella Sabia. That stuff has never failed me. But I will see if I can get my hands on some of the Stone FX I am always willing to try something else. Attached is a crackle I did a few weeks ago. We painted a rich color tan then crackled and then with Perfetto's Umber did a colorwash. Client happy!

BTW I just ordered the sample pack of foils from you. Can't wait til they arrive............ it will be play time!

Laurie


----------



## FoilEffects

Laurie,

Thought that I recognized the name. The foil is already on its way to you. Did you also order a gallon of Wunda Size? I like many of the Profetto products but am pretty big on Faux Effects. That crackle finish is HOT:devil: and your client should be happy! I miss the days of working on smooth walls as everything in Florida is textured!!!
This is a pic of Stone FX with a 4 color wash applied over the top of it and I did this one about 5 years ago in Naperville Illinois.


----------



## MAK-Deco

Hey Foil, I use to hang in Ottawa in college my roommate was their and I use to go out to his place and we would hit the bars and I would always go for river fest! This was back in the late 80's early 90's

Gdsle - I moved out to the 40 miles west from Lansing, IL if your in close to IND and Will county you have to be pretty close to there... I was out of there for the first 10 yrs of my 15 in biz


----------



## FoilEffects

OMG do you remember what bars you hit in the late 80's in Ottawa??? I was always in Down the Hatch!!! Remember Coctail with Tom Cruise? all the bartenders there tried to mimik Tom ther and it was just a ton of fun!!!

Ottawa being a small town I knew everyone, did you date anyone there? That is where I grew up and had almost all my fun!!! Do you know anyone from Ottawa???


----------



## AuntieJan

qdslse said:


> Attached is a crackle I did a few weeks ago. We painted a rich color tan then crackled and then with Perfetto's Umber did a colorwash. Client happy!


Laurie the crackle looks awesome. I have a client that has requested this for a large wall (30' X 8') in a townhouse, I was a bit nervous about doing it all in crackle but now I think it will be just fine. SW makes a crackle product that I was planning on using but I am going to look into this other brand.

Great job!


----------



## qdslse

Jan IMO don't work with S/W for this. I love their paint but when it comes to decorative finishing one needs to stay with the professional products. Check out Bella Sabbia 

http://fauxbykathy.com/SearchResult.aspx?CategoryID=270

I use the entire Bella line. I prefer these products because they are easy to work with and have never failed. You can order these products right online and they will be shipped to you same day.

Let me know what you choose and post some pics!
Laurie


----------



## [email protected]

:thumbupo you remember the colors used in this finish? sfwplasters.com


FoilEffects said:


> Laurie,
> 
> Thought that I recognized the name. The foil is already on its way to you. Did you also order a gallon of Wunda Size? I like many of the Profetto products but am pretty big on Faux Effects. That crackle finish is HOT:devil: and your client should be happy! I miss the days of working on smooth walls as everything in Florida is textured!!!
> This is a pic of Stone FX with a 4 color wash applied over the top of it and I did this one about 5 years ago in Naperville Illinois.


----------



## nEighter

I miss foileffects


----------



## vermontpainter

I miss:

Wing54
Seth Rossitter
AlexPCI 
Rich


----------



## johnthepainter

his website looks like a ghost town.


----------



## Workaholic

Foil did some sweet stuff.
I miss Rich, Brushslingers, tmrrpt, Jackrabbit, just to name a few.


----------



## vermontpainter

Workaholic said:


> Foil did some sweet stuff.
> I miss Rich, Brushslingers, tmrrpt, Jackrabbit, just to name a few.


I wish it were possible to pull a multi player multi team deal to bring back some of those guys. We have some redundant talent right now. Sometimes the boog and the kiddie pool dude start to look pretty good.


----------



## Workaholic

vermontpainter said:


> I wish it were possible to pull a multi player multi team deal to bring back some of those guys. We have some redundant talent right now. Sometimes the boog and the kiddie pool dude start to look pretty good.


Boog used to check in on us regularly without logging in. The kiddie pool dude never looked good.


----------



## vermontpainter

Workaholic said:


> Boog used to check in on us regularly without logging in. The *kiddie pool dude* never looked good.


I have a 2 for 1 in mind if you can locate him.


----------



## mistcoat

nEighter said:


> I miss foileffects


If his name was Rob S.

I was told in (''the annexe'' - for Scott's benefit ) that FoilEffects has sold his business on as far as the person telling me knows.


----------



## straight_lines

Why did you guys run off all these awesome artists? Now its nothing but paint slingers and an old paperhanger in here.


----------



## nEighter

mistcoat said:


> If his name was Rob S.
> 
> I was told in (''the annexe'' - for Scott's benefit ) that FoilEffects has sold his business on as far as the person telling me knows.


The last time I remember seeing anything from him he had just bought the UV paint that dries with the UV light. That guy is WAY too talented to hang up the gloves man..


----------



## vermontpainter

I feel bad for the faux purists. Their trade, proportionately, has been watered down more than straight painting because of the big box crap, diy and paint companies that dabble in decorative finishes without the skills or knowledge to charge what the real faux guys can. 

One of the very best and most talented in my market shut down this year and went to work in a gardening center.


----------



## mistcoat

vermontpainter said:


> One of the very best and most talented in my market shut down this year and went to work in a gardening center.


Eeewwwwww!!!
Big shame, BIG, BIG shame 
I hate to hear such stuff!


----------



## Roadog

The residential fauxers maybe have lost some, but doing commercial and churches......i'm still cruising!


----------



## vermontpainter

Roadog said:


> The residential fauxers maybe have lost some, but doing commercial and churches......i'm still cruising!


Have you ever done a pergola n such? :jester:


----------



## Roadog

Only in Vermont for aging hippies.


----------



## BarcelonaGuy

*Foil Effects guy*

What ever happened to this person? He had some nice stuff with foil. 

Now I'll never get to ask him how he did some of them. 

I've played around with them and have done some nice sample boards , but no ofullproject yet. 

I was wondering if sample boards transfer to large walls nicely? 

Has anyone done an entire room in foil? Any pics? 

My foil sample boards are on my gallery at www.europeanpaintandtextures.com


----------



## Workaholic

BarcelonaGuy said:


> What ever happened to this person? He had some nice stuff with foil.


I agree, his last posts he was doing mostly mirror. Hopefully he comes back around.


----------



## Woody

I like to wrap foil around my head.... It keeps the bad guys aWAy


----------



## BarcelonaGuy

*Your crackle*

Hello Laurie, I'm BarcelonaGuy on this forum. Hey I just joined this forum not too long ago and came across this photo of your. I'm a decorative painter in San Diego www.europeanpaintandtextures.com, I really like the scale of the cracle that you achieved in this post http://www.painttalk.com/f16/metalli...ceilings-2375/, Would you mind sharinf with me what you used to get that look. I've used Faux Effects crackle systems but never got a crackle like yours, sweet. If there is a finish in my gallery you like then please let me know. I'd be glad to share the recipe with you. Thanks in advance Luis = BarcelonaGuy


----------



## FoilEffects

Foil is back!!! Anyone up for faux finishing lessons? Since I am not doing faux in the field any longer I am going to start to share a lot of my tricks. No cost, just simply share "how to's". I have spent a lifetime (it seems) jumping up and down on scaffold having to teach and then re-teach myself things that I was doing wrong. Well after 26 years I think its time to share. I am going to start a new thread under decorative painting which is titled "HOW TO with Rob", feel free to ask whatever you want and I will help you out.:thumbsup:


----------

